# US-Greece Double Taxation treaty



## EriEli (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi all -

I am looking for some info/experience any of you have on the double taxation issue. I know that as an American I am legally required to file taxes each and every year, but I've also started reading about the double taxation treaty and all of the exemptions. Although I don't have a full time job in Greece secured YET...I am definitely hoping to find full time work eventually (yes, I know, eventually could mean a lot of things in today's economy) and in the meantime will be freelancing for (mostly) American clients.

Any tips...good accountants...stories, etc would be a huge help!

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For earned income (i.e. salary and freelance work), you have the overseas earned income exclusion (form 2555) on the US tax side. Basically, you just need to report your "earned income" and then you exclude it from taxation using form 2555. (There's an upper limit of something like $90,000 - but if you're making that part-time, I want to know your secret!)

Unless you've got significant income from interest or investments, the US forms are pretty easy to fill out yourself. Get a copy of Publication 54 from the IRS website for details.

The main idea of the double taxation treaties is that you'll be taxed on earned income in the country where you're resident - and for most other forms of income, you're taxed based on where the income comes from. (There are, of course, some exceptions - but that's the general idea.) In many countries (Greece may be one of them - I don't know for sure) you only declare and pay taxes on income coming from the country, though if you're freelancing what counts is where YOU are while you're doing the work, not where your clients are.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## EriEli (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you so much Bev! Very helpful! 

(90 grand?! I guess I'd have to be freelancing in a much different industry to make that


----------

